# Another Howler



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the Red Desert Howler. Can someone suggest another howler that is way different from that one? I am looking for a second howler for next year to make it sound like a different coyote, so I can use the two howls together. I have a Sceery one but I hate it. Any suggestions would be good.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

one of my faves is the "coyote killer", made by Quaker Boy. Very deep sound and easy to blow. The Crit'r Call is a very universal call, howl, dead rabbit etc., but i am not very adept with it. I also have a mini mag howler by Primos. It is an open reed call. I am not enough of a musician to blow an open reed call worth a crap. I need alot more practice. "yote buster" is another one i have. it has a sliding reed, so it can be open reed or closed reed. Fairly easy to use. You have to be careful about howling back at yourself, you might shoot yourself.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nothing sounds better than cow horn. I don't have time to make any until I retire, but they can be had on the internet. Check out the address below for a pic of mine.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ght=howler


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman,

When you retire I might have to place an order with you, if you end up doing that as a side job. That is a beautiful call. I like the etching on the end and the coyote print on it. Send me a personal message if you ever want to sell one.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Fallguy, 
There are all sorts of howlers on the market. Anything open reed can be used as a howler. I use the Red Desert as my Male howler also but i can't reveal the other howlers that i use. The power howler is a good one but the reeds wear quickly. Start trying a few and see what you like.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

BradT.

You better wear a white kimono when we go hunting together if you want to keep those howlers secret! That way the sleeve will hide your call.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't worry you'll have no idea what calls i'm using if we hunt together. LOLOLOL.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey as long as the dogs are coming in I could care less! :beer:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Fallguy,
we should head out together sometime next season. shooter, papapete, and bretts would be up for it too. with a few of us, we could really cover some ground and maybe simulate some howling matches :beer:

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kase,

Sounds like a plan. Hey you should have been in Papas Poker Tourney on Saturday. Pretty good turnout, lots of food, beer and fun.

I may get one more day of yotes in this year yet. I am heading out west for Easter and I think I may try some calling on some of my in laws land. My father in law wants to go give it a try. I'm sure the pelts aren't the best but he wants to protect his pheasant crop.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kase,

Who is shooter?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Fallguy,

brody is shooter


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey, its been like 8 years since I've lived in Mayville. Brody doens't help me much.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The coyotes were sure suckers for the howler yesterday. Didn't take any other call with. Be patient. I was only trying half hearted and in they came. I was wearing that Cabela's Burber Fleece and the color must have matched a coyote. I had one catch me sitting upright in one of the Crazy Creek chairs. He looked for five minutes trotted in closer. I thought I might as well try so rolled out of the chair and repositioned my rifle as he watched. Still he trotted in. My only problem is it was at sunset, and he was directly into the sun. I could just pick him out in the scope. I don't know how I missed, but I did, and I could not find him in the scope again. No idea where I hit. I told my wife I should sew ears on the Hooded fleece jacket. She said ya, then someone will shoot you. The thing is I was sitting on a hill top in an overgrazed pasture. Nothing higher than two inches. And he had the sun at his back. Maybe he was the pack idiot.

(had to change the last word here the site would not accept r e t a r d .)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman,

Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you had a fun day.

My father in law and I are going to try going out for coyotes over Easter Break. He has never hunted them, so I have been practicing my howling and calling the past few weeks. He is a hell of a good shot so if we get one in I am sure we will be taking it home. I'll let him shoot. I know I can't match him! I am getting more comfortable with my distress sounds and my calls. Having never played an instrument the howling is taking some practice. We will be out north of Bismarck, so I don't think I even need my white camo. I bought a turkey hunting face net to wear, so hopefully I am able to use it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman,

Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you had a fun day.

My father in law and I are going to try going out for coyotes over Easter Break. He has never hunted them, so I have been practicing my howling and calling the past few weeks. He is a hell of a good shot so if we get one in I am sure we will be taking it home. I'll let him shoot. I know I can't match him! I am getting more comfortable with my distress sounds and my calls. Having never played an instrument the howling is taking some practice. We will be out north of Bismarck, so I don't think I even need my white camo. I bought a turkey hunting face net to wear, so hopefully I am able to use it.


----------

